# - Karikatur Trial -



## EiSY (11. Februar 2006)

Hay hat jemand vllt irgendwelche Karikaturen zum Thema Trial ?!


----------



## tommytrialer (11. Februar 2006)

ja ich hab welche muss mal schauen wo die sind, dann scan ich die morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EiSY (12. Februar 2006)

wie siehts aus  ?!


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Februar 2006)

also hab leider nur noch eine, die anderen find ich nicht mehr.

dazu ist zu sagen,

das Logos zeigt einen Trialfahrenden Esel, das Maskottchen unseres Trialvereins

leider hab ich kein webspace im moment, gib mir deine mail addy dann schick ichs dir


----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Februar 2006)

Hier was nettes von Stefan Schlie und Partner


----------



## soma (13. Februar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> also hab leider nur noch eine, die anderen find ich nicht mehr.
> 
> dazu ist zu sagen,
> 
> ...



Warum setzt du es nicht in die Galerie? So hat jeder etwas davon  Dort kannst du doch Bilder bis 2MB hochladen...


----------



## tommytrialer (13. Februar 2006)

muss es dann nochmal umwandeln 

habe es im moment nur als pdf

morgen dann  

in die gallery hochladen  daruaf bin ich gar nicht gekommen


----------



## PJL (14. Februar 2006)

mehr an Trashzen.com


----------



## trail-kob (14. Februar 2006)

tschuldige wenn ich moser aber erstens UUUURALT hat soooooooo einen bart. und zweitens sind das alles ps arbeiten aus fotos heraus... quasi malen nach zahlen ... folglich sieht schick aus aber kaum künstlerische leistung.

jetzt kommen wieder leute die sagen ohhh ich wünschte ich könnte das mit ps aber ja das kannst du. lernt man an einem nachmittag durch 2-3 turorials im netz. quasi dein fernstudium ps


----------



## elhefe (14. Februar 2006)

Das Bild ist zwar recht schön, aber bei weitem keine Karikatur, denn...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karikatur


----------



## hopmonkey (14. Februar 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (14. Februar 2006)

so hier der trial esel aus schatthausen, ist aber auch keine karikatur







ich glaube bei observed gabs mal eine, aber die finde ich nicht mehr


----------



## EiSY (14. Februar 2006)

Erstmal tausend dank für eure Antworten und Karikaturen =).
Ham mir echt sehr weitergeholfen sind total geile Ideen dabei.
Danke danke euer Eisy 
Ich brauchste Sie nur für meine PAP arbeit (sowas wie Semi nur Realschule)


----------



## tommytrialer (14. Februar 2006)

die wollen wir dann aber mal sehen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (15. Februar 2006)

hier noch mal nen Held von damals


----------



## bub01 (21. Februar 2006)

hi,
hat viellecht jemand ein bild/zeichnung oder karikatur wo ein trialer auf dem hinterrad steht und sein vorderrad küsst?
mfg
paul


----------



## isah (21. Februar 2006)

war auf der koxx seite unter team --> marc vinco, ist aber irgendwie nicht mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky^jAY (21. Februar 2006)




----------



## tommytrialer (21. Februar 2006)




----------



## biketrialer (24. Februar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> so hier der trial esel aus schatthausen, ist aber auch keine karikatur
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht aber echt lustig aus......das bild hat einfach was....!


----------



## bub01 (1. März 2006)

hi,
@ tommytrialer 
ist das bild das du gepostet hast un als avatar hast ein markenzeichen von irgendeiner firma oder so? oder hat das jemand selbst erfunden?
mfg
paul


----------



## tommytrialer (1. März 2006)

das ist das orginal

ein kumpel hat daraus dann mit photoshop








das gemacht 







zu dem esel bild

der esel ist das logo bzw so ne art wappentier von schatthausen, und da wir schatthäuser trialer sind, ist der trialesel so ein bisschen das wappentier unseres clubs


----------

